# Skin issues - itchy skin, horse psoriasis?



## gallopinghorses10 (Apr 22, 2013)

I definitely love Shapley's MTG for all different kinds of skin problems!


----------



## NickerMaker71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks! I will check that out! I have the vet coming to look at her, to get to the bottom of this. Thanks again!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Manna Pro has a Calm Coat topical spray product that I really like! You can use it on horses and dogs


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I put my colt on a coat supplement because he gets very itchy and had dandruff. A month later on the supplement and he seems to be less itchy overall, and no more dandruff.  The dandruff was only on his mane and tail dock, though. I use the Nu-Image supplement in SmartPaks.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

One of mine has a problem similar to yours. After multiple tests including allergy testing & biopsy she was found to be reactive/allergic to flies. Allergy shots didn't help at all even after a year, in fact they made her itch in winter too so I stopped them. 
She now has to be on hydroxyzine every summer.
Someone on this forum mentioned ?magnesium? for skin problems. Can't remember the details but hopefully someone will chime in as I
d like to try something besides the drugs.

Good luck to you, it is frustrating.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Vitamin A helps with a lot of skin conditions. I've never used it, but maybe someone will come along and explain.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

aforred said:


> Vitamin A helps with a lot of skin conditions. I've never used it, but maybe someone will come along and explain.


Thanks


----------

